# Need Help With Anemone



## Carbon (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I just bought a bubble tip anemone, and since it is well attached to the rock we also took the rock. However after assimilating it I placed it in the tank and I saw little shrimp come out the holes of the rock, I immediately placed it in a bucket filled with water from my tank. What should I do, should I place it in the tank and let the shrimps live or break the rock off until I get the piece with the anemone on it.,


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

What does it look like ? Can you provide us a picture of what you found ? If it has pincers in form similar to a praying mantis, it's a mantis shrimp. They are nasty to have in your tank and will eat your fish. Get rid of it or sell it.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Pistol Shrimps not much better than the Mantis.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pistol shrimps are harmless. Completely different than mantis shrimp. May even form a relationship whith watchman gobies. If they are pistol shrimp, a great find.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Mantis shrimp dont have pinchers


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Damon said:


> Pistol shrimps are harmless. Completely different than mantis shrimp. May even form a relationship whith watchman gobies. If they are pistol shrimp, a great find.


They have the ability of popping off at a fish stunning them and then eating them. If this is harmless then I am wrong. To me "harmless" means they live off sunlight or feed off of plankton.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> They have the ability of popping off at a fish stunning them and then eating them. If this is harmless then I am wrong. To me "harmless" means they live off sunlight or feed off of plankton.


Then i bet you dont keep fish in your tank since theyre not harmless either


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

There have been very few cases at which pistol shrimp have caused problems in a tank. If you could describe what the shrimp looked like please do, but you are not going to want to keep your BTA without light for too long or you will loose him.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Then i bet you dont keep fish in your tank since theyre not harmless either


Since, I don't think you were following the posts I was replying to the "Pistol Shrimp". 

As for me not keeping fish I won't even bother to answer that one :lol: .


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> Since, I don't think you were following the posts I was replying to the "Pistol Shrimp".
> 
> As for me not keeping fish I won't even bother to answer that one :lol: .


I think what he was saying that even fish can be aggressive and cause problems in a tank, even peacefull fish. He was getting at that if you never point in a particular species because it may cause problems in the tank then you wouldn't have anything in your tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Certain species of pistols could be a problem, but not the tiger pistols and randalls pistols that can be pretty easy to ID.


----------

